# Not really a rat topic.. But I need help with my baby mice.



## Jacknoliver (Jan 3, 2014)

I rescued two baby wild mice who are about two and a half weeks old. Their eyes are still closed, but they are still alive and I have been feeding them puppy formula and rubbing their bellies and keeping them at 80 degrees and everything I'm supposed to do. The issue is, after their feedings, and even randomly, they squeak. When they won't stop I open the cage and they stop. I try to feed them again thinking they're hungry but they get fussy and refuse it. Are they just squeaking to squeak or are they trying to get attention for something such as food? I feel bad for the little ones because I feel helpless, but if they are just squeaking for fun or something, id feel so much better? Does anyone else's baby mice squeak for no reason? Or do the babies need something? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Maybe the baby mice are squeaking in hopes their mom will return.

For feeding them have you tried putting some of the puppy formula on apiece of bread. They might not be able to eat yet, but they might suck on the formula soaked bread and get some extra nutrition.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Have you been making them eliminate?

My baby rats would squeak because they squeak. That's why we call them eepers.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Babies are pretty much pre-programmed to know that if mom isn't around they are going to die. So try to be as hands on as possible with them and let them feel your touch as much as you can... this will also be best for their mental health. Rat pups at least grow up to be more confident and affectionate when they are raised by moms that spend more time in contact with them... so do monkeys and human children and I suspect the same is true for mice.


----------

